# rpn havoc problem



## jakeshoe (May 14, 2014)

I bought two bottles of rpn havoc then two more from a different site due to stock issue ,the new bottles are darker and have a different top safety plastic also are they good to go also the first two have production date an the other darker bottles don't plz help me thanks guys


----------



## ANDYFLEX (Jul 20, 2014)

They changed the bottles on them through the years we used to stock that stuff at a previous store I worked at. No reason to stress bro, pop those babies and make some gains lol


----------

